# unlocked cores, now how to test??



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

Well i successfully unlocked 2 cores on my Phenom ll x2, now x4 cpu. But how, and what do I use to test the stability of the extra cores? they were locked for a reason from the factory. Im assuming cause of a fault. I could be wrong, it may have been locked to sell as a x2. but anyways what should I do now?:4-dontkno

Bare inmind that I'm really new to this, so be as descriptive as you can.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Stress test them with Linx or Prime95. Links are in my sig.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Major_Ecks,

Just for information...

In order to meet demand, AMD does sell fully functional quad cores with one or two cores disabled. This is not always the case, so it is always a gamble when purchasing a CPU, whether or not you are going to get a good stable quad out of it or not. If you do, then great!

-GZ


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

I ran prime 95 for 3 hours. well at least i think I did. for some reason the instructions weren't helpful. I also checked the CPU usage with "Everest" but it was only displaying 3 core fully engaged the first core wasnt even used. It looked as if (in prime) all 4 cores were "working" so I'm not sure whats going on here. now did i even do the test right? how do I know if there were any errors??? ypur input would be greatly accepted


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

All 4 cores should have been maxed out. You'll have to go to options (if I remember right) and torchure test and make sure you're running as many threads as you have cores. If a core stops it should list a error on the screen. You should stress test for 8 hours at least to be sure that you are stable.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

yep its set to 4 and on a blend test. hmmm


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

all four cores are working according to prime but not on everest


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download and run OCCT CPU test.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

okay its instaslled but i have no idea under the monitoring section what 10.5 means. thats the numbers beside the CPU cores 1-4 . it does state the currrent frequency and V core thou. so what do the numbers mean? i did hit the "on" button and ran it for a few minutes while prime is running but I got conflicting data. core usages are 30% and the temps at 10 degrees???


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You will need to run OCCT by itself. It will create graphs at the end of the hour of running.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

okay im a noob.... i ran it for a bit longer and the reports came back at all 4 cores ingaged close to 100% and the temps at 10.5 degrees. so i guess its working. thanks guysray:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you mean by 10.5 degrees? Nothing should be that low. Hopefully you don't have faulty temp sensors on your chip. You do not want to overheat the chip. i believe most of the phenom line is listed as 71c max. You might want to double check that temp.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

> For those who can unlock and pass any stability test you can throw at the computer, congratulations. However, you may have already noticed that you can no longer monitor your cpu core temperatures. Fortunately, most motherboards have a cpu temperature sensor located in the cpu socket area. It is up to you to find out how closely this temperature reading relates to the actual cpu core temperatures.


source - http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-official-amd-k10-5-core-cache.html


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> source - http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-official-amd-k10-5-core-cache.html


I personally do not like that. Sounds like trouble just waiting to happen.


----------



## Major_Ecks (Sep 4, 2007)

well thanks guys youve all been great. O guess that the tem of 10.5 I was seeing was the issues described but I put an extra big cooler on this cause I noticed that the stock cooler was a bit wimpy. I got good air flow so im not too worried and it did pass a 8 hour burn in with no issues.!! I guess I got lucky and had a CPU that had perfectly good 4 cores!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!

I am interested in the performance increase. How is the computer acting? Does it seem faster (objective).


----------

